# whistle traning opposit way...



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

how to train pigeons to fly on whistle
ok so i have red all the forms about how we can train the pigeons to fly back on whistle...

i was wondering how can i train my pigeons to fly away when i whistle..
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Why dont you try whistling everytime you release them. Or release them on by one and whistle when you let them go. And use the whistle when they are actually flying.Its worth a try.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

see other thread.


----------

